
Leadership Lab: The Craft of Writing Effectively - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtIzMaLkCaM
======
diNgUrAndI
The video is about academic writing. I wonder how much can be applied to
technical writing, like API documents.

------
based2
src:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20418569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20418569)

